# Avance Drag car.



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

This post is to do with the Endless v Mats thread on the forum.

SafT said.

Didn't Avance trap around 171mph on a 25g twin setup?.

I am saying.

Has anyone got any pics or photos of the car.

I cant believe there is nothing on the web, This car is in the world top 5.

Please can someone shed any light on this.


Mick


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

would love to see also.


----------



## Matsson (Mar 26, 2007)

First its downhill that track and the weight of the car makes a big difference.
I would love to see that video. 

Mats


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Found this on another forum, just searching for the video

International 4WD drag records (on slicks):

Class Owner Country Vehicle Type ET Trap Speed Induction 
1st HKS Japan Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 7.671 181.98 mph HKS GT3540R (x2) 
*Jap2nd Avance an Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 8.119 171 mph MHI TD06-25G (x2)* 
3rd www.exvitermini.com Australia Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 8.273 167.76 mph VeilSide GT-3542 (x2) 
4th Duke Racing Japan Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 8.326 n/a HKS GT-3540 (x2) 
5th Target Japan Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 8.331 169 mph HKS GT-3037S (x2) 
6th Garage Saurus Japan Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 8.355 n/a HKS GT-3040 (x2) 
7th A'PEXi Japan Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 8.357 n/a IHI RX6B-TCW77LS (x2) 
8th Heat Treatments NZ Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 8.402 162 mph HKS T51R-SPL 
9th VeilSide Japan Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 8.450 168 mph VeilSide GT3540 (x2) 
10th GDS Racing NZ Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 8.48 160 mph MHI T88-34D 
11th Tomei Japan Nissan Skyline R34 GTR 8.503 n/a IHI RX6B-TCW77LS (x2) 
12th Pit Stop Japan Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 8.569 n/a HKS GT-3037S (x2) 
13th Bee Racing Japan Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 8.602 n/a HKS GT2835R (x2) 
14th RS Feast Japan Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 8.667 n/a HKS GT3240 (x2) 
15th Willall Racing Australia Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 8.73 161.5 mph HKS GT2835R (x2)


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Bandit said:


> Found this on another forum, just searching for the video
> 
> International 4WD drag records (on slicks):
> 
> ...



Yea seen it dude. 

But we can all post a list of times on a forum.

Duke number 4 has been beaten by us at 8.21 in the same car.

Facts we need.

Would love to see it.


Mick

WHO HAS ANY?????????


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

I thought the list looked somewhat out of date 

Can't find anything else about the car, not even a picture.




Steve


----------



## Matsson (Mar 26, 2007)

its hard to compare that this car have this and that with the same set up.
No set up its the same if not the same guy building ore mapped it.

If anybody can get the airflow map for the turbo would be nice so people
can see how much hp the turbos are good for.

Mats


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Bandit said:


> I thought the list looked somewhat out of date
> 
> Can't find anything else about the car, not even a picture.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve.

To me this is a big deal it could mean one place up the ladder in the top 5 in the world. That's why i am so anxious to find out if you understand.

Need to see the facts.

Mick


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Ive only mapped three cars with twin TD06 25's, so my experience isnt massive but from what i have found, on some serious drag gas (high oxegen content) i reckon i could maybe push 950 to 1000hp flywheel. 
On the Fuel Matts used i would expect 900hp tops.

171mph terminal must be using nitrous, it wouldnt be the first time top japan drag cars have hidden the use of nitrous. However, i cant see any info anywhere on this car.
I'm not saying it isnt true, someone must have seen this car on one of the option videos etc??

Rob


----------



## tfghdry (Jan 28, 2009)

It's been in option video back in the day:

YouTube - 0-400m DRAG GT-R Part.1 Aug,1999 PART 1

YouTube - 0-400m DRAG GT-R Part.2 Aug,1999 PART 2

It's the yellow R32, you can see the whole timeslip as well, it's also quoted at 950ps. Runs a best of 8.114 with a 1.018 60ft. Proper 6speed manual. It runs at "downhill" Sendai, but it's a non-prep track, so crazy effort.

Great vids by the way, you can also see Veilside's street R32, ORC/Blitz (?) R33 and Garage Saurus R32 drag cars.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

tfghdry said:


> It's been in option video back in the day:
> 
> YouTube - 0-400m DRAG GT-R Part.1 Aug,1999 PART 1
> 
> ...




Great find mate.

That has totally sorted me out. The White would kick its ring.

No down hill here lads.



Mick


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Did that yellow R32 do a 60foot in 1.018sec ?? or am i misreading the timeslip? 

Asim


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Nope thats what tfghdry quoted the 60ft as being as well... awesome time  

M6beg no doubt you will eventually beat that time (as a few non-Japanese teams have so far already), but you will still have some appreciation for the fact that Avance did it 10 years ago with a traditional 6-speed manual?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Lith said:


> Nope thats what tfghdry quoted the 60ft as being as well... awesome time
> 
> M6beg no doubt you will eventually beat that time (as a few non-Japanese teams have so far already), but you will still have some appreciation for the fact that Avance did it 10 years ago with a traditional 6-speed manual?


I suppose you are used to the down hill action dude.

To be honest with you i don't give two fks.

Glad i have seen the vid. Awesome car in the down hill.


Mick


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Lith said:


> Nope thats what tfghdry quoted the 60ft as being as well... awesome time
> 
> M6beg no doubt you will eventually beat that time (as a few non-Japanese teams have so far already), but you will still have some appreciation for the fact that Avance did it 10 years ago with a traditional 6-speed manual?


DOH! I didnt see the quote from tfghdry! :chairshot

That is unbelievable! And like you say, 10years ago. 

Anybody know the weight of the car?


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Asim R32GTR said:


> Did that yellow R32 do a 60foot in 1.018sec ?? or am i misreading the timeslip?
> 
> Asim




I very much doubt that is the real 60ft time, that is almost as quick as cars with 3 times the power and proper huge drag slicks on a prepped track. 

0 - 60ft = 0.99 sec, a UK first, by a car with almost 2500 bhp. So how does a little GTR manage that 1.018sec time?

Compare the 60ft time of the yellow R32 to Reece's 60ft times, then see if you believe that time :thumbsup:


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

I'm not so sure on that 1.0 60ft, it looks like he deffo breaks the beam well before the car gets going.
As i was watching the video's i did think, massive respect for the cars as the vid was made in 99. 
I still dont believe the times for a second.... but 10 years ago!!

The time listed in the records could easily be justified if it did 8.3 in the video, at the end of the day wethere the time was right or wrong its there for all to see.

Rob


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Boosted said:


> I very much doubt that is the real 60ft time, that is almost as quick as cars with 3 times the power and proper huge drag slicks on a prepped track.
> 
> 0 - 60ft = 0.99 sec, a UK first, by a car with almost 2500 bhp. So how does a little GTR manage that?
> 
> Compare the 60ft time of the yellow R32 to Reece's 60ft times, then see if you believe that time :thumbsup:


Well said.


Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

So.

New top 10 list needed please.

As no one can find the old ones.


Mick


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Boosted said:


> I very much doubt that is the real 60ft time, that is almost as quick as cars with 3 times the power and proper huge drag slicks on a prepped track.
> 
> 0 - 60ft = 0.99 sec, a UK first, by a car with almost 2500 bhp. So how does a little GTR manage that 1.018sec time?
> 
> Compare the 60ft time of the yellow R32 to Reece's 60ft times, then see if you believe that time :thumbsup:


So true mate... I figured there was something fishy about that time... :lamer:


----------



## Brenhan (Jul 23, 2001)

[ur]l=http://www.bea.hi-ho.ne.jp/avance/yellowmonster.htm[/url]


the avance car ran TDO6SH-25GL2 turbos , basically a T67 .

the youtube vid showed them with a Holinger , they did a best of 7.9 with the hollinger in 2000 ( found an article in Dec 2000 Carboy Magazine that confirmed this ) .

they since changed to a HKS airshift for a best of 8.119.

uphill - downhill , if its on an NHRA approved track who cares , this car shows it made up the time in the first half of the track where gradient is no advantage .http://www.bea.hi-ho.ne.jp/avance/yellowmonster.htm


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Brenhan said:


> [ur]l=http://www.bea.hi-ho.ne.jp/avance/yellowmonster.htm[/url]
> 
> 
> the avance car ran TDO6SH-25GL2 turbos , basically a T67 .
> ...






60feet 1”372 
330feet 3”517 
660feet 5”280 224.13kｍ/ｈ
1000feet 6”811 

1/4mile 8”119 275.26kｍ/ｈ


I didn't think their 60ft time was 1.018sec like the video suggests.


Nice looking car though :thumbsup:


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Brenhan said:


> [ur]l=http://www.bea.hi-ho.ne.jp/avance/yellowmonster.htm[/url]
> 
> 
> the avance car ran TDO6SH-25GL2 turbos , basically a T67 .
> ...


Good find!

Deffo looks like nitrous lines to me

Rob


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Brenhan said:


> [ur]l=http://www.bea.hi-ho.ne.jp/avance/yellowmonster.htm[/url]
> 
> 
> the avance car ran TDO6SH-25GL2 turbos , basically a T67 .
> ...



Thank you for that Car looks awesome.

Noz was used then thats what i was looking for.:thumbsup:


Cheers.


Mick


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

m6beg said:


> I suppose you are used to the down hill action dude.
> 
> To be honest with you i don't give two fks.
> 
> Glad i have seen the vid. Awesome car in the down hill.


Yeah most strips do have a bit of a slope, so long as its with regulations its completely irrelevant. The point of drag racing is its a race between two cars to get to a finish line 1/4 mile away within set regulations which are there to rule out any unfair advantages. Within those regulations no strip will will somehow make any car and driver combination between or worse than if he were on another track.... 

The only variable between drag strips I have heard of which can be recognized as being able one track faster or slower than another is altitude - would be interesting to somehow detemine the height above sealevel of Sendai (which I'd expect to be the highest), Taupo (probably next highest) and Shakespeare, Santapod, Willowbank, Meremere etc.


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Brenhan said:


> [ur]l=http://www.bea.hi-ho.ne.jp/avance/yellowmonster.htm[/url]
> 
> 
> the avance car ran TDO6SH-25GL2 turbos , basically a T67 .
> ...


Great post. Great times done on the bumpy sendai *NHRA approved* track.. I've got the HPI v5 DVD somewhere of that car doing those times, which where back in 99? So ten years ago which is a massive effort.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

Dynamix said:


> Great post. Great times done on the bumpy sendai *NHRA approved* track.. I've got the HPI v5 DVD somewhere of that car doing those times, which where back in 99? So ten years ago which is a massive effort.


Just goes to show todays cars have some catching up to do. Why arn't they smashing these times??


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Bucky said:


> Just goes to show todays cars have some catching up to do. Why arn't they smashing these times??


Why arent people running 100m faster?? 

Its because you get to a point where it is VERY VERY hard to improve times!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

1075kg!! thats alot of the reason for the good times, 100 or 200kg makes a massive difference at these sorts of times.

The time slip is quite similar to the 240z which is heavier but they quote slightly less power so to me it all adds up perfectly.

Mick, in one post it was your lifes mission to find out info about a car because you thought it might be rubbish, as soon as it was shown to be true and quicker than you have run, suddenly you couldn't give a f*&k and the old downhill track card comes out.

You used alot of NOS and alot of boost to get your 8.21 and good on ya, power to ya, its not cheating so why make out like thats the only reason why they did so well? (other than the downhill strip of course)


Be happy for others who have done well or are doing well, you've done OK with what you have and so have alot of other people with what they have, there's more than one way to skin a cat so get out there, have fun and concentrate on improving your own times and worry less about "the list".

With all respect, if you really feel cheated on UK tracks, come to NZ or Aussie and run against Reece, compare his apples with your apples on the same track, same day and I'm very sure you'll quickly have a true idea of just how far you have yet to go.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Massive respect to these guys - 10 years ago. Bloody hell.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> 1075kg!! thats alot of the reason for the good times, 100 or 200kg makes a massive difference at these sorts of times.
> 
> The time slip is quite similar to the 240z which is heavier but they quote slightly less power so to me it all adds up perfectly.
> 
> ...


Hi Rob.

No we didn't use a lot of Noz and no we didn't use a lot of boost. I hope that answers your question.

And i love the yellow 32 it awesome i am so glad a have some footage now:smokin:. But its still down hill which ever way you look at it. Well it is from my screen. Anyway his time is there and fair play very very quick car.

Its up to me to beat his time if i want.

I have a test day on the 4/5th of April if I want it.

Will see how work is at the time:smokin:. 

I don't like apples by the way you must have an orchard at the back of your place the way you go on about them:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:.

Only joking dude.:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

It would be nice to see Reece over here though. His car is the daddy no doubt's there:bowdown1::bowdown1:

Rob you should have a go in building a fast GTR then you would see how difficult it is dude. Its not easy. 

I would love to see you do a GTR that would give me some competition. Jesus there would be some crack on here then:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:.

Mick


----------



## Matsson (Mar 26, 2007)

tarmac terror said:


> Ahh, but Rob..that wouldnt fit in with the 'lets bash Endless/Rick' mantra now would it??
> 
> This is very entertaining to see all the excuses crawl out from underneath the rocks.
> 
> ...


Take a minute and read what you just wrote because you have miss the hole
thing about the set up i had and why Mick made a new thread.

They claim that my turbo set up are making 1200ps thats not true.
I am saying max 900ps and some peolpe said that this set up make 1200ps.
I have talked to trust in Japan and they said max 900ps on twin set up.

They took this car (avance car) to prove that because it trapped 171 mph thats about 1200ps because it have the same set up that i have but it was
running nos and its a different car then mine.

I am getting really tired of all the amatuers that dont know how to make an oilchange and now suddenly everybody it´s a drag experts and tuning experts. 

I paid Endless-r to get my engine to some specification and working what 
i got was 5 burned piston you think its right?

Mats


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

tarmac terror said:


> Ahh, but Rob..that wouldnt fit in with the 'lets bash Endless/Rick' mantra now would it??
> 
> This is very entertaining to see all the excuses crawl out from underneath the rocks.
> 
> ...


This thread has got nothing to do with Mats or Endless.

If you want to discuss about it i suggest you find the correct thread:sadwavey::sadwavey:. 

Cheers.

Mick


----------



## SafT (May 20, 2004)

It was me that pointed out that avance ran 171, I wasnt taking sides in any arguement, merely observing a level of performance that had been acheived running a twin td06 combo.

I would rather this thread didnt turn into yet another endless/mat crapfest. Its about the avance car, and the times it has run.


edit: what he said


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

SafT said:


> It was me that pointed out that avance ran 171, I wasnt taking sides in any arguement, merely observing a level of performance that had been acheived running a twin td06 combo.
> 
> I would rather this thread didnt turn into yet another endless/mat crapfest. Its about the avance car, and the times it has run.
> 
> ...


Well said that man.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Mick


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

I'll give it to those jap drivers though, their gtr's squirm and skate all over the track and get out of shape and hit the bumps ect, must take some balls thats for sure as they keep the right foot buried. How does your car go mick, front what i can remember of some runs it goes straight like a bullet? Got any youtube clips?


----------



## Matsson (Mar 26, 2007)

A burnt piston will operate just as well as a new one as long as it isnt weakened or damaged. You dont need shiny bits to make an engine work!!!!
you say you paid them to get the engine to a spec. I assume you mean a power level?? Is it not more important that the car makes the times you paid for???


TT[/QUOTE]


I think this says a lot of your tuning knowledge.
If a turbo its flowing a surtend a mount of air in it doesn´t matter if you 
turned that turbo to 3bar its going just to blow warmair, its hard to explain it
in english but if you have a good turbo guy that you know he will tell you about it.

About the pistons it was like sandpaper on the corner the downside on the 
pistons and nr 1-2 pistonrings was burned in to the pistons, no compression at all. 

I paid them to fix something i paid for 3 years ago when i bought the car.
That its a 8sec car and 1200ps, could not fix anything of that.

Mats


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Dynamix said:


> I'll give it to those jap drivers though, their gtr's squirm and skate all over the track and get out of shape and hit the bumps ect, must take some balls thats for sure as they keep the right foot buried. How does your car go mick, front what i can remember of some runs it goes straight like a bullet? Got any youtube clips?


This one is from TOTB last year, Mick did manage to get into the other lane a Shaksphere knocking over a few cones and smashing the front splitter but never got any footage of that 







Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Great vid! Looks like a handfull


----------



## Matsson (Mar 26, 2007)

tarmac terror said:


> Sheesh!!!!!....I give up!! :chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Used parts works on a car that are going to make maybe 600ps ore something like that but when you are going to push 1000ps+ everything have to be perfect.

Why do you think i am pissed off fore because the engine did not run,
i didnt open the engine and replaced the parts for fun, he destroid 5 pistons
when he was mapping the car.

Mats
Mats


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

keep this on topic fellas

mook


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Im helping out a friend to build a track / drag R32GTR. We have stripped out everything that is to strip out. Car has been acid dipped also. 





























Would be cool to know what they did to get the avance car down to 1075kg?


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Smokey 1 said:


> This one is from TOTB last year, Mick did manage to get into the other lane a Shaksphere knocking over a few cones and smashing the front splitter but never got any footage of that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clip smokey, got any of the white at a propper strip? I remember seeing one (8.2 sec pass or something) with a relitivly ' slow ' 60" mick said, i think that was a good run, just trying to see how todays top cars lauch and handle compared to those that did it back then.

Heat Treatments car skated like it was on ice for the world record pass and i was lucky enough to be sitting about 5m away from the track as it went past the 120" mark, boy its a handful.. same as godzilla's 7 sec passes i've seen, i wonder if the 33's are a bit more stable, is their wheel base longer does anyone know? I've seen the HKS car run low 8's as straight as a bullet. All at willowbank raceway in my home state.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Dynamix said:


> Thanks for the clip smokey, got any of the white at a propper strip? I remember seeing one (8.2 sec pass or something) with a relitivly ' slow ' 60" mick said, i think that was a good run, just trying to see how todays top cars lauch and handle compared to those that did it back then.
> 
> Heat Treatments car skated like it was on ice for the world record pass and i was lucky enough to be sitting about 5m away from the track as it went past the 120" mark, boy its a handful.. same as godzilla's 7 sec passes i've seen, i wonder if the 33's are a bit more stable, is their wheel base longer does anyone know? I've seen the HKS car run low 8's as straight as a bullet. All at willowbank raceway in my home state.


Honest answer is i don't really know when i am driving. I have had a few wobbles but i love that shit.

You are so luck to watch them cars over there must be some experience.

One day i hope to watch reece's car and godzilla's run in the flesh. 

I will try and dig some videos out so we can see how straight it goes.


Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Dynamix said:


> Thanks for the clip smokey, got any of the white at a propper strip? I remember seeing one (8.2 sec pass or something) with a relitivly ' slow ' 60" mick said, i think that was a good run, just trying to see how todays top cars lauch and handle compared to those that did it back then.
> 
> Heat Treatments car skated like it was on ice for the world record pass and i was lucky enough to be sitting about 5m away from the track as it went past the 120" mark, boy its a handful.. same as godzilla's 7 sec passes i've seen, i wonder if the 33's are a bit more stable, is their wheel base longer does anyone know? I've seen the HKS car run low 8's as straight as a bullet. All at willowbank raceway in my home state.



Yea you are right mate.

All the videos i can find the car seems to be in a good straight line.

Video for you.


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Nice & straight that Mick - now hoping we see those kinds of runs at the pod this year 

You can't run by yourself in 2009 again mate it's not time trials  get the car out there in the series - no fee to enter now so should be great:smokin:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Mick, with an 8.2 @ 176? off that very sedate launch, you EASILY have a 7 second car there man, get ready, get out there, mix it up with the other guys and go for it.

Proper drag racing = :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

Time trials = :blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:

Enough of a windup for ya?

Rob


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Mick, with an 8.2 @ 176? off that very sedate launch, you EASILY have a 7 second car there man, get ready, get out there, mix it up with the other guys and go for it.
> 
> Proper drag racing = :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:
> 
> ...


lol.

Your a good bloke dude:thumbsup:

Mick


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

lol NO NO NO NO NO

what is this! stop all the friendliness haha


we want arguments! :flame: :thumbsup:


All i can say is 09 is going to be one hell of a year! If only i could get to seeing both in person! (well tbh id be happy with both in my lifetime!  )

im sure ill be seeing your runs this year though Mick! 




Those japs are nutty people! Awesome driving on those drag runs! Love the half track slide from the veilside '32, when you see a japanese guy racing a veilside tuned drag gtr who lifts off half way down a strip you know it must be a handful!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

G40tee said:


> lol NO NO NO NO NO
> 
> what is this! stop all the friendliness haha
> 
> ...


Good on you mate :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Mick


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

m6beg said:


> No we didn't use a lot of Noz and no we didn't use a lot of boost. I hope that answers your question.


I suppose it does depends on your definition of "lots" then, how about a 6 port kit and more than 2 bar???




m6beg said:


> Rob you should have a go in building a fast GTR then you would see how difficult it is dude. Its not easy.
> 
> I would love to see you do a GTR that would give me some competition. Jesus there would be some crack on here then:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:.
> 
> Mick


I have been thinking about building one for some time, I wouldn't have a big budget and at absolute best the car might be comparable to Glen Sucklings for times, I see the trouble he has getting down the strip with the power he has and I know it wouldn't be easy at all.

At this stage I want to stretch the limits of my street motors in a chassis that can take alot of power (hence the rail), they are fine so far at 1100-1200hp/9000rpm but it doesn't look like the 240z can take much more than we are chucking at it now although I will still push for a 7 in that chassis.

Even if I did build a low 8 GTR, I'd have to find a suitably up hill track with a head wind where I can do time trials (**** that proper racing against other cars lark!!) so you'd even begin to accept that my times were true, lol. :thumbsup:

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Speaking of those japs being crazy...... I was driving on a motorway there a while ago and wasn't exactly sure where I was going so might have been going a bit slow, this car pulls out to pass in the other lane and as he goes past he yells out "get out of the way you round eye'd bastard!!" 

I thought to myself, if you don't want to see me drive so slow, maybe you should wear a blindfind, here, you want to borrow my shoe laces??










Just a joke, no offence intended


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I suppose it does depends on your definition of "lots" then, how about a 6 port kit and more than 2 bar???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It definitely differs to yours rob.

You keep on about only using the nos to get the boost on the line.

Then we all see it in the video whole run.


Mick


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

m6beg said:


> You keep on about only using the nos to get the boost on the line.
> 
> Then we all see it in the video whole run.
> 
> ...


I'm allowed to try new things surely?

Its only in the last couple of meetings I've tried holding the NOS down during the run.

Its a small single fogger and it doesn't make alot of difference to times but its just another thing to try.

Your 176mph is clearly from a very healthy shot of NOS hit about 2 seconds off the startline if I'm not mistaken :thumbsup:

I love the stuff, always have, always will, try hitting it off the line Mick, you'll LOVE it.

Rob


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Dynamix said:


> Heat Treatments car skated like it was on ice for the world record pass and i was lucky enough to be sitting about 5m away from the track as it went past the 120" mark, boy its a handful.. same as godzilla's 7 sec passes i've seen, i wonder if the 33's are a bit more stable, is their wheel base longer does anyone know? I've seen the HKS car run low 8's as straight as a bullet. All at willowbank raceway in my home state.


I've seen Heat Treatments run a lot of really straight high 7s/low 8s when they aren't trying to nudge the power up. As soon as they start trying to tap the full power reserves the thing starts doing some high speed rubber laying


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Interesting thought, 33 wheel base is about 8 inches longer on my dyno.

Rob


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Mick, with an 8.2 @ 176? off that very sedate launch, you EASILY have a 7 second car there man, get ready, get out there, mix it up with the other guys and go for it.
> 
> Proper drag racing = :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:
> 
> ...



Rob.

Not everyone has the budget to practise like this video.

I do everything in the public eye :thumbsup: 

No 1.2 60 foots there lads.

Ohh forgot to say i make it look so easy!!!!

http://exvitermini.com/sumopictures.sumopower.com/Sumo Video Vault/141206FUUJIN.wmv


Mick


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

m6beg said:


> http://exvitermini.com/sumopictures.sumopower.com/Sumo Video Vault/141206FUUJIN.wmv
> 
> 
> Mick


That is an interesting video!!!!

Rob


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

FFS, that must have cost a fortune to hire Santa Pod.

That's the beauty of having a massive budget I suppose :thumbsup:


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Get your cage in, sign up & show us then, let's get these skylines together whilst we all have our own hair & teeth 



m6beg said:


> Ohh forgot to say i make it look so easy!!!!
> 
> Mick


----------



## DiRTgarage (Oct 5, 2007)

Dynamix said:


> I'll give it to those jap drivers though, their gtr's squirm and skate all over the track and get out of shape and hit the bumps ect, must take some balls thats for sure as they keep the right foot buried. How does your car go mick, front what i can remember of some runs it goes straight like a bullet? Got any youtube clips?


the japs are not the only ones...Mark's MoTeC data showed 100% throttle position for the whole run...note the big squirm back at 3/4 track. Sorry about the vid quality...for a cameraman i make a good drag racer.

YouTube - 8.07 at 171mph compact attack 2008


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

DiRTgarage said:


> the japs are not the only ones...Mark's MoTeC data showed 100% throttle position for the whole run...note the big squirm back at 3/4 track. Sorry about the vid quality...for a cameraman i make a good drag racer.
> 
> YouTube - 8.07 at 171mph compact attack 2008


Now that is some machine.

Awesome every time i watch it:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Mick


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

m6beg said:


> I do everything in the public eye :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> http://exvitermini.com/sumopictures.sumopower.com/Sumo Video Vault/141206FUUJIN.wmv
> ...


Oh to have the money to have private test days like these boys aye Mick!!

As Tweenie said "interesting" is about the only word I can think of for that video.

Looked like alot of runs doing exactly the same thing and whats with the fookn long static burnouts ffs, those rear tyres would be absolute history by the time he pulls up to the start line, absolute madness.

They look like MTs and if they are, they obviously havn't read MTs website 

Rob


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Oh to have the money to have private test days like these boys aye Mick!!
> 
> As Tweenie said "interesting" is about the only word I can think of for that video.
> 
> ...


Its all about the Hollywood effect! 

It is better to look good and loose, than look bad and win?? (only joking ) 

Is he using some kind of slider type clutch? Or is it just spinning the tyres off the line?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Ooo so exvitermini.com exists again.... interesting


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Asim R32GTR said:


> Its all about the Hollywood effect!
> 
> It is better to look good and loose, than look bad and win?? (only joking )
> 
> Is he using some kind of slider type clutch? Or is it just spinning the tyres off the line?


Lol, maybe he had brand new slicks on each time he went out, that could be the only explaination for such blatent showmanship. 

Last time I checked this was the correct way to prepare the track for a run and break in a brand new set of slicks:

YouTube - RIPS 240z 1/2 track burnout, 8.4, 4nrota nats 2009


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Oh to have the money to have private test days like these boys aye Mick!!
> 
> As Tweenie said "interesting" is about the only word I can think of for that video.
> 
> ...


They are using TOYO TIRES


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

95GTR600 said:


> They are using TOYO TIRES


Radials? You sure?


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Lol, maybe he had brand new slicks on each time he went out, that could be the only explaination for such blatent showmanship.
> 
> Last time I checked this was the correct way to prepare the track for a run and break in a brand new set of slicks:
> 
> YouTube - RIPS 240z 1/2 track burnout, 8.4, 4nrota nats 2009


Rob, there is always room for one more hollywood show off!! :squintdan

That engine sounds soooo nice! How much rpm during that burnout?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Asim R32GTR said:


> That engine sounds soooo nice! How much rpm during that burnout?


Shift light is at 9000 and it doesn't go out in top gear, data logger showed around the 9500-9700rpm which is around 190-200mph wheelspeed.


Here's an in car shot of it, was getting quite sideways there for a while then everything went white for some reason, lol

YouTube - RIPS 240z 1/2 track burnout in-car camera

Rob


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Radials? You sure?


I just saw that big TOYO TIRE sticker...


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

tweenierob said:


> Interesting thought, 33 wheel base is about 8 inches longer on my dyno.
> 
> Rob


Yeah if you're thinking on the same lines as I am with the longer wheel base of the R33 adding a bit more stability.. though i'm not sure 8 inches would do that much. It just seems R33 GT-R's get away smoother..


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

DiRTgarage said:


> the japs are not the only ones...Mark's MoTeC data showed 100% throttle position for the whole run...note the big squirm back at 3/4 track. Sorry about the vid quality...for a cameraman i make a good drag racer.
> 
> YouTube - 8.07 at 171mph compact attack 2008


Yeah i've seen some of his 7 second runs, the man has some large gonads thats for sure. What sized tyre is he/everyone else using (mick/glen suckling/others)?

PS: Hows your car going mate, ready this week or something isn't it?


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

m6beg said:


> Yea you are right mate.
> 
> All the videos i can find the car seems to be in a good straight line.
> 
> Video for you.


Nice and straight, with a ' better (read; more practice) ' 60foot thats surely a 7 second car. Maybe you should listen to Trackday Addict and get some seat times this year?!!


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

tweenierob said:


> Interesting thought, 33 wheel base is about 8 inches longer on my dyno.
> 
> Rob





Dynamix said:


> Yeah if you're thinking on the same lines as I am with the longer wheel base of the R33 adding a bit more stability.. though i'm not sure 8 inches would do that much. It just seems R33 GT-R's get away smoother..


See Rob, you need a 33 :thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

EndlessR said:


> Mick this thread directly relates to your opening of the thread,



As you've felt the need to put Endless business on this thread, why dont you fill us in on the details of this unhappy customer, Rick? You've decided to gatecrash this thread with your side of events regarding the turbos, so why not clear up these other two matters for us all. Seeing as it's a public forum and you use it to tout for business, potential customers should be aware of what they are dealing with, good or bad. It's called, being able to make an informed decision.



NBM33 said:


> My brother recently bought a R32 from them(Endless) and he has had nothing but problems with it.


And do you rememer a guy called Mr Leone?

He also had problems with you, didn't he Rick!


The trouble is, Rick isn't a tuner, everything he posts here is second hand from Sugino san. Rick is just somebody that has installed himself as an agent between Endless and potential customers who might like to buy their cars or parts from Endless, and sticks his commission on top.

Sugino san CAN map and drive a car, so I'm convinced the problem doesn't lie with him. My belief is that Rick takes his cut of whatever money is heading towards Endless and then gets Sugino san to do whatever he can with the money that is left over, after Rick's commission of course. I firmly believe the cars run the times that Rick claims, but those cars are built, mapped, maintained, and driven by Sugino san, not Rick. 

There is no 'We' when Rick talks about Endless, he really means 'Endless/Sugino san, not We' did/does/say whatever it is about the cars. Rick is a salesman, not a mechanic or tuner, therefore his knowledge is very limited, which is why everything he posts about he has to ask Sugino san first.


Maybe the disgruntled customers should all post about their experiences of dealing with Rick in one thread. The emphasis is on 'dealing with Rick', not Endless, and like I said before, that's where I believe the problem lies.

In all honesty, I very much doubt if Sugino san is even aware of the problems that are associated with Endless because of Rick.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

right, seriously, drop it.

if mattson and rick want to discuss this in public, along with anyone else with a genuine complaint, they can do so on thier own thread on thier own, but this thread is about a different subject and Mat and Ricks dealings are not an open invitation for everyone to put their oar in.

one more post on that subject on this thread and i'm getting out my big red infraction button.

you have been warned

mook


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> one more post on that subject on this thread and i'm getting out my big red infraction button.
> 
> you have been warned
> 
> mook












It's a good read apart from the off topic stuff.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Matsson said:


> Mr.Leone have big problems with Rick hopefully he can post about it.
> 
> I understand what you mean but i have meet this guys Suguno and his crew.
> Everything he told me to do he didn´t ore he could not do it.
> ...


:runaway::runaway::runaway::runaway::runaway::runaway:


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*drag cars*

it would be ashame to close the thread as i as many others im sure have been following it.if it can just be kept on topic  im glad i havent got the responsability off pushing the big read button great thread mick:thumbsup:


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

i must confess i agree with alot of the points on here but :blahblah: 'leave the endless debate alone or im gonna kick off' :bawling:

kev


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

id like to repost. i was enjoying the main thread though!

kev


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Mick, Have you seen this before?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

EndlessR said:


> Mick, Have you seen this before?


Awesome pic:thumbsup:

Thank you Rick.


Mick.


----------

